

Basil Zaharoff - gwern
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basil_Zaharoff

======
mercurial
This is a low-quality article. "Zaharoff has his own evil skills to operate.",
"In spite of it, Zaharoff used perverted methods, well-known later on".

That's not the kind of language one expects from an encyclopedia, even if you
give the poor quality of the writing a pass. That said, I'm not convinced the
international arms industry has grown more honest and open since the days of
Zaharoff.

~~~
kjs3
A low quality article from Wikipedia? Poorly written? Dubiously sourced?
That's unpossible!

~~~
mercurial
More to the point, a low quality wikipedia article on HN's front page.

~~~
sebcat
I think that's because 1) it was submitted by gwern and 2) it's weekend

------
frandroid
What's the point of posting non-descriptive link text? The ridiculousness of
this policy is demonstrated here.

~~~
gwern
Don't look at me, my original title got edited.

~~~
frandroid
:)

------
Dorian-Marie

        Zaharoff was known for his crafty, aggressive and
        corrupt business tactics. These included selling
        arms to both sides of conflicts, selling fake or
        faulty machinery to clients, and sabotaging
        demonstrations.

